# DIY stand help?



## cholerae (May 11, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a diy stand tutorial or plans?

I bought my first large tank a year ago from PetSmart (no other options in my area and I didn't want to have it shipped). Anyway, the stand that came with it is particle board. The filter leaked when my husband rushed through cleaning it when our daughter was first born. The particle board didn't hold up well and is buckling under the weight of the aquarium.

My husband can build a new one pretty easily, we'd just like some guidance on structure and design.

Thank you for any help!

Edited to add: My tank is a 120 gallon long.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if you do a google search for diy 120 gallon tank stands,there are quite a few. they are all pretty different.it really depends upon how fancy you want to get. i saw a very nice one with a granite slab. i would go with one that looks a bit over built as far as the skeleton goes.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

125 gallon fish tank stand and hood. 

It's really overkill most people really over design their stands which is better than under designing.

R


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.garf.org/calculators/BuildStand_2.asp

Same thing happened to me many years ago, cheap particle stand with a 55. Out of town on vacation with my wife, kids feeding the fish knocked the HOB filter askew, (kids, late teens, beer bash, plenty was askew!) came home to a half empty tank & melting stand. I'm no carpenter, though I do plenty of DIY stuff around the house, been building my own stands & racks ever since. It's similar to deck construction, if you can frame out a wall & hang a door a stand is a piece of cake.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Tolak said:


> http://www.garf.org/calculators/BuildStand_2.asp
> 
> Same thing happened to me many years ago, cheap particle stand with a 55. Out of town on vacation with my wife, kids feeding the fish knocked the HOB filter askew, (kids, late teens, beer bash, plenty was askew!) came home to a half empty tank & melting stand. I'm no carpenter, though I do plenty of DIY stuff around the house, been building my own stands & racks ever since. It's similar to deck construction, if you can frame out a wall & hang a door a stand is a piece of cake.


I like that link a lot 
R


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

HOW TO: Build an Aquarium Stand/Canopy 1/3 - YouTube

There is also this video which I have used to make a stand for my old 180g tank I no longer have.


----------

